
A YubiKey for iOS Will Soon Free Your iPhone from Passwords - jonbaer
https://www.wired.com/story/yubikey-lightning-ios-authentication-passwords/
======
EduardoBautista
I have recently started using Yubikeys. I sadly have to use TOTP along with
U2F on services I need to access on my iPhone (G Suite for example). This
leaves TOTP as the weakest link on those services. Hopefully it won’t be long
before I can stop using TOTP completely on services that support U2F.

------
johnjonesyc
Literally I cant find a Valid reason why Bluetooth is not used...

claiming that you could pair with the "soundbar rather than your smartphone"
is frankly silly

apple I would have hoped would adopt a security standard rather than charging
a MFI fee

------
dragonsngoblins
This seems like a terrible idea. If it takes off anyone stealing your phone
can just also steal the key, since you are likely to be carrying them both
with you

